# Wallpaper removal and lead paint risk?



## rhena (May 22, 2008)

My husband and I just bought a house and are trying to do some work before we move in. The walls of nne of the bedrooms and the hallway are covered in wallpaper that was then painted over. We'd like to remove the paint and wallpaper so that we can start with a fresh coat of paint. 

The house was built in 1927, so we're a little concerned about lead paint. 

What are the risks involved in removing paint covered wallpaper that may or may not have been put on top of lead paint?

Is this something we can do ourselves? 

If so, what precautions should we take?

Thanks!!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I would think as long as you keep the project wet so as not to create dust,you should be fine. 

http://www.wallpaperinstaller.com/wallpaper_stripping.html


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Keep it wet to minimize the dust. Wear some disposable coveralls and a dust mask with P100 filters. Use a shop vac with a HEPA filter to collect any dust. You could test it first. Most paint stores will be able to help you out with that. Paint made before WW2 commonly had lead in it. Less and less after that.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

You have two issues here:
1) You likely have lead paint on your walls. The rules, laws, and regulations for dealing with lead paint vary from state to state. Consult your local Health Department for details. If you screw it up and do not follow the required procedures, you may have a very difficult time selling the house in the future. DO NOT just rely on the advice of any old schmuck on the internet (including us) telling you what is allowed or not allowed in your jurisdiction.
2) You have painted over wallpaper. This makes the wallpaper MUCH more difficult to remove. It would likely be difficult or impossible to remove without getting little paint flakes everywhere. It may be easier just to put on a coat of special wallpaper meant to act solely as a backing for a paint job.

I would go with the special paper, as you will then not have to lose sleep about contaminating your house with paint removal debris. This assumes that this method of paint encapsulation is approved for use in your area.

SirWired


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Read and listen to what Sirwired said.:yes:


----------



## gig7984 (May 23, 2009)

*I am also buying a house with wall paper.*

my husband wanted to put sheet rock over the wallpaper instead of taking it down or painting over it. is that a good idea or should we take down the wallpaper? and if we should take down the wall paper how do we do that.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Removal of wall paper is NOT that difficult. Why in the world would you consider putting up new drywall( expense) when removal is so easy? There was a link posted for removal procedures. Here is another. If you do not want to do it call a paper hanger who will, MUCH cheaper than installing new drywall.

http://www.safeandsimple.com/

http://www.sbbolson.com/other_hangers.htm

http://www.wallpaperinstaller.com/wallpaper_stripping.html


Remove the paper, it is easy!!:yes::laughing:


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

The most important question that no one has asked yet is, do you have kids? If you do, you need to really be careful because lead affects them in ways that it won't affect an adult. Taping off the area and using negative pressure is a necessity. I would also wear tyvek suits and remove all clothing and place into the washer after each day of work. Lead is nothing to play around with.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

sirwired said:


> You have two issues here:
> 1) You likely have lead paint on your walls. The rules, laws, and regulations for dealing with lead paint vary from state to state. Consult your local Health Department for details. If you screw it up and do not follow the required procedures, you may have a very difficult time selling the house in the future. DO NOT just rely on the advice of any old schmuck on the internet (including us) telling you what is allowed or not allowed in your jurisdiction.
> 2) You have painted over wallpaper. This makes the wallpaper MUCH more difficult to remove. It would likely be difficult or impossible to remove without getting little paint flakes everywhere. It may be easier just to put on a coat of special wallpaper meant to act solely as a backing for a paint job.
> 
> ...


SirWired: What is the special paper you refer to? I have areas in my home such as above and getting ready to re-do those rooms. I do not want to have to remove all this paper or it might be 2010 before I get paint on the walls.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Get one of the little test kits from the paint store before you start going through hopps. They are so simple to use. You just rub the little marker like tip on the surface, and on a spot you scraped to the bottom layer, and if it turns pink, you have lead.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

So if the outer visible painted surface is known latex, will the lead pen still work. It would have to read through 96 years worth of paint and paper. I know for sure the last layer of paint is SW latex.

I removed 96 yrs worth of painted paper in one room and it came off easily (shock) but time consuming. Days of scraping the dry stuff (came off easily cuz it was so thick), then wet and scrape off the backing/glue. Then scrub and repair wall.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just make sure you scrape a spot down to the bottom layer to test and that will react to any of the layers.


----------



## papa00hMowMow (Jun 7, 2011)

*New product out since this question was asked*

I know the question is a couple of years old now, but since it was first asked, the EPA has come out with new rules that require professional rennovators, home owners and remodelers to test for the presence of lead paint in any home built before 1978.

The old -fashioned "swab" tests mentioned above are no good on drywall and plaster and they can take hours to give an accurate result. But there's a new test I got at Home Depot called "D-Lead Paint Test Kit" that's easy to use, accurate and fast.

Doing a quick test for lead can keep you from spending hours and hundreds of bucks tearing out paint when you don't really need to. Or, it can quickly alert you that the job you're undertaking is more than a DIY should attempt on your own.

Try the D-Lead kit before you do anything else. At least then you'll know what you're up against.


----------

